

Playing Golf, and Other Mistakes CEOs Make - r0h1n
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140626151302-69244073-playing-golf-and-other-mistakes-ceos-make

======
Liesmith
A lot (edit: all) of these are dumb correlation = causation crap. The most
egregious one is the "don't win awards" point, on which all the following ones
are predicated. The suggestion that you can have better performance by not
winning the award in the first place is indescribably poorly thought out. It's
the same as the Sports Illustrated curse. Think it through: if you win an
award, you presumably are at the top of your field, at the high point of your
career and your powers. There are those demigods who go from strength to
strength, and being the best is the norm for them, but the vast majority of
people only reach those heights for a few months or years before their
performance normalizes. The awards don't cause your performance to suffer,
they simply mark your high-water mark, the moment when the stars aligned and
you had a great team, strong vision, and everything went right for you. This
doesn't happen all that often so of course everyone's going to drop off after
winning an award.

Meanwhile of course you're going to write a book after winning an award, and
be invited to sit on panels. And the article doesn't even give evidence that
this is a bad thing: it just said that it is linked to winning awards. My God!
What an astonishing result! Notably successful people are desirable and feel
qualified to speak on their success! Somebody call the New York Times, I think
we've got a front page for them!

